# motocross forks on DH bikes?



## mmccarthy7220 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi,
Has anyone tried to put a 60 or 80cc MX fork on a downhill bike. Sort of like the Honda RN01. Can this be done and if so, would the valving and set up be good for such an application? Also how would the axle and brakes convert? This was just an idea i've been knocking around. Thanks.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Just out of curiosity - why would you want to?


----------



## mmccarthy7220 (Sep 7, 2006)

Obviously Honda did it. The suspension companies out there would be able to valve it and set it up really well. The companies like pro-circuit and showa can work wonders on my MX bike so I thought maybe the same could be don for my DH bike with a MX fork on it. If that makes sence.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

The fork on the honda bike is a completly custom fork. Not a modified MX fork.


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

Yup it's called the Super Monster.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

mmccarthy7220 said:


> Obviously Honda did it. The suspension companies out there would be able to valve it and set it up really well. The companies like pro-circuit and showa can work wonders on my MX bike so I thought maybe the same could be don for my DH bike with a MX fork on it. If that makes sence.


I've seen it done, but the result was a conversation piece, at best. It kind of seems like reinventing the wheel to me, as there are offerings from bicycle fork makers to suit just about any need / style - but it can be done if you're determined enough and don't mind a bike with the pedalability of an F350.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

first off, the fork will weight more then your bike would with your fork on it already. second, everything about the fork would be set up completely wrong. too stiff of springs, bad valving, not to mention the fact that they are HEAVY. 

i don't really know about the honda bike much, but it was custom and i belive it just had showa components like most of their dirtbikes. **their 125's usually use kayaba**

also, it would be more suspension then you want. an 80/85cc dirtbike still has like 11 inches or so of travel. 

to be honest.. i have NO IDEA why you'd want a mx fork on a dirtbike? i think your bike would be killer slack, twice as heavy, and completely useless. and why would you want to spend a few hundred bucks having a MX fork set up for a bicycle? and ps. procircut suspension is crappy IMO.

oh yeah, and then you will have things like a really slack bike, tripple clamps that would prolly rape your frame, then your bars would prolly sit really really high.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Zokie has used MX tech for sometime now in their dh/freeride line of forks. Shivers & Monsters are basically scaled down versions of MX forks. Slap one on the ft of a mtnb and see what you get. Burliness, confidence, dependability, etc. Zokie isn't th' only fork out there w/these characteristics, there are others, I just rely on Zokies myself for my mediocre riding ability.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

man w/ one hand said:


> Zokie has used MX tech for sometime now in their dh/freeride line of forks. Shivers & Monsters are basically scaled down versions of MX forks. Slap one on the ft of a mtnb and see what you get. Burliness, confidence, dependability, etc. Zokie isn't th' only fork out there w/these characteristics, there are others, I just rely on Zokies myself for my mediocre riding ability.


Have you ever used a lefty fork? (sorry for tasteless humor) But thats a good point about zocchi forks.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

isnt there a guy on ridemonkey that has a karpiel that runs a mx fork?i think he had to do alot alot of custom work to the fork and the bike to make it work


----------



## dminor (May 15, 2006)

coldsteele said:


> Yup it's called the Super Monster.


Though technically the Monster and Super Monster are trials forks .

I get the OP's point though. The idea is good - I've toyed with it too. But I agree with other posters that weight is a definite issue (steel steerer, steel stanchions, etc.)

Travel is NOT an issue - -who wouldn't want 11" on a DH bike? I'd take 11 front and rear any day. It's exciting to see companies like Showa dabbling their feet in the water for sure.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

one thing is forsure.. you could run one fat tire


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Brooklyn also built that Rubber Duck bike that had a highly modified MX fork. Thing weighed like 70 lbs or something like that. It was neat looking, but very impractical. 

If you want that much travel, there are three options in the mtb industry that would better suit your needs: Risse Big Foot, Marzocchi Super Monster and the Avalanche MTN-10. Bring your checkbook...they ain't cheap. I'd still like to take a MTN-10 for a spin, just out of curiosity. 

Cheers

KavuRider


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

dminor said:


> who wouldn't want 11" on a DH bike?


me for one...


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

coma13 said:


> me for one...


agreed.

but we dont need another debate over the constant issue of "the more the better" so i won't add anything else


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Why would you like a MX fork on a bike when there are companies such as Marzocchi what dedicate a BIG division of their company to Mountain Biking? They also do MX forks so I bet they know what they are doing.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

good luck with that wheelie drop


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

well this is about as close as it gets to MX fork...:


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

You say you'd like to try an avalanche fork just to test it out?


Ugh, I have a buddy who had one. It was cool for the first few hours we played with it on his foes dhs mono, and then it just got old. The eleven pound weight was just outrageous, and it wasnt sensitive to small impacts. It felt exactly how you would expect an mx fork to feel on a bike. Except this was lighter


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mothahucker said:


> You say you'd like to try an avalanche fork just to test it out?
> 
> Ugh, I have a buddy who had one. It was cool for the first few hours we played with it on his foes dhs mono, and then it just got old. The eleven pound weight was just outrageous, and it wasnt sensitive to small impacts. It felt exactly how you would expect an mx fork to feel on a bike. Except this was lighter


Avalanche makes other forks that don't weigh 11lbs.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

I disagree^^^. 
These forks came off my RM250.








Flame Me.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> I disagree^^^.
> These forks came off my RM250.
> 
> 
> ...


You need a 24" on the rear


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Put a V-Twin on that and you got a knock off harley.....that you can pedal.........Sort Of


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

buy a used shiver


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Rover Nick said:


> Put a V-Twin on that and you got a knock off harley.....that you can pedal.........Sort Of


"ya guys, hot engine eh?

what can you do on that?

Oh, the engine is just cause i can, its not really working"

substitute engine for fork, and that owuld be my opinion for a MX fork on a MTB....just because you can


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> I disagree^^^.
> These forks came off my RM250.
> 
> 
> ...


looks fast


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

shivers arent much like motocross forks at all. just cuz their inverted - means nothing. SMT i think you need to buy a boxxer. If anything, those have the closest technology. And yes I used to ride a shiver and now ride a boxxer. Boxxers owns it. the shiver doesnt even have compression adjustment. your best bet would be to get the guts from a 65 mx bike fork and put it in a tall fork like an 888 but then again 888;s are still heavy forks so idk how you could win there.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

[QUOTE='KevinM[Freerider]'the shiver doesnt even have compression adjustment. your best bet would be to get the guts from a 65 mx bike fork and put it in a tall fork like an 888 but then again 888;s are still heavy forks so idk how you could win there.[/QUOTE]
And that's good, because every single compression adjustment that I've ever tried only makes the fork harsher, which is kind of opposite of what I want in a suspension fork.

Tell me, how do you adjust the progressiveness of your boxxer?

I wasn't aware that a 7.4lb 888 was that much heavier than a 7.2lb boxxer team, or that the new 888 SL at 6.5lbs is considered "heavy". Of course marzocchi does all of this with FAR larger stanchions than RS uses, so you get a much stiffer fork as well. RS is sitting on their heels as far as the boxxer chassi, and they still haven't figured out how to add a progressiveness adjustment.

Are you just uneducated or slow? The avalanche forks would be the closest thing to moto technology, because they are moto dampers with features like anti-bottoming cones and effective compression and rebound pistons. RS has finally started to make forks with "shim stacks" again after discontinuing the practice with the Mag21, but marzocchi has done it all along.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

Owned


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> Owned


hell yeah....owned big time


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

marzocchi has all that lhh444 and hav33 rt22 stuff it sounds kinda funny lol. 
the boxxers you can adjust hsc and lsc but not really progressiveness. oh, the boxxer worldcup weighs 5.9 pounds. yea, id say that kills an 888. boxxers have always been light. 888's have not. Id rather have a boxxer as they feel alot better, alot lighter. and scince I was originally talking about shivers, which are about 8.5 pounds? makes the boxxer over 2.5 pounds lighter. but who cares about weight that much anyways. marzocchi is good but dh racing is changing. getting away from 3.0 gazzi's on mag30's and double tracks on a v10 or a karpeil or something. getting in to more lighter, faster, responsive and controllable bikes. ahem. boxxer? 

how do you say 888 by the way cuz everyone ive heard say it says it differently. pretty retarded of marz to name a fork by 3 numbers..then add rc2x after it making it sound like someone fell asleep on a keyboard and smashed numbers in and called it a name.

perfomance is good of marzocchi, good quality, good cs. but rockshox is taking over. you canadian huckers and sandpit huckers out there just watch.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

[QUOTE='KevinM[Freerider]. pretty retarded of marz to name a fork by 3 numbers.[/QUOTE]
Like Pike "454". I agree, retarded.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

[QUOTE='KevinM[Freerider]'
the boxxers you can adjust hsc and lsc but not really progressiveness.[/QUOTE]
That sucks, considering some of us are less agressive, and some of us are more agressive. I guess RS just think's we're all the same.

BTW, I upgraded from a boxxer to a shiver. It was nice not having to replace the seals every other month. The rebound adjustment was actually effective. I could run a decent amount of sag and not bottom out, etc.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm running an '05 Boxxer Team on my bike right now...I don't like it. I used Marzocchi's almost exclusively before, but it came with my bike. I'm planning to get it fully rebuilt and maybe upgrade the internals, hopefully then I'll get some performance out of it. 

Cheers

KavuRider


----------



## evannever (Jun 28, 2005)

Seems that part of the argument here is durability. 'Zokes own in that arena. I'm not a sponsored rider and I can't replace a fork twice a year. Therefore I own a 'zoke, as do MOST of my friends.

Case in point from a recent conversation:
"Hey John, did you here Rock Shocks is coming out with a new single crown freeride fork? It's called the Totem or something"

"Yeah? Well they can go f*ck themselves."

I could go on about personal experiences, but SMT's sig line says it all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> marzocchi has all that lhh444 and hav33 rt22 stuff it sounds kinda funny lol.
> the boxxers you can adjust hsc and lsc but not really progressiveness. oh, the boxxer worldcup weighs 5.9 pounds. yea, id say that kills an 888. boxxers have always been light. 888's have not. Id rather have a boxxer as they feel alot better, alot lighter. and scince I was originally talking about shivers, which are about 8.5 pounds? makes the boxxer over 2.5 pounds lighter. but who cares about weight that much anyways. marzocchi is good but dh racing is changing. getting away from 3.0 gazzi's on mag30's and double tracks on a *v10* or a karpeil or something. getting in to more lighter, faster, responsive and controllable bikes. ahem. boxxer?
> 
> how do you say 888 by the way cuz everyone ive heard say it says it differently. pretty retarded of marz to name a fork by 3 numbers..then add rc2x after it making it sound like someone fell asleep on a keyboard and smashed numbers in and called it a name.
> ...


so the 0.6 lbs lighter boxxer takes off how many seconds of your time?

and by the way, a v10 is not a huck bike, its a race bike, where you were going with that one, I dont know.....


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey you guys can ride whatever you want im not telling you what to ride. I am mainly talking about 2006 boxxers. the older ones a kinda cruddy but 06..ride one before u judge it. all adjustments can dial the fork in. Im not saying marz is a bad fork. they make great forks. But I see rockshox finally rising up and in the future i belive people will start to swap over. I can tell you that i own a shiver and it was noticably taller than my friends boxxer (on the same bike). Sligthly harder to throw around, and the boxxer had more small bump sensitivity (2006 team). But then again the shiver is more progressive and is extremely smooth on 8+ foot drops and fells nice. They are good forks as all marzocchi's are but there is deffinatly the cons that rockshox makes up for in their forks and I think that eventually rockshox will makeup for their cons by taking some of marz tech. and incorperating it in their stuff also. But i also see marzocchi making their 888 "world cup air"....hmmm wonder where that came from? but I would like to say; if you havnt ridden a 2006 boxxer and critizise that shivers are better, Go try one. They have some stuff to work out but there progressing. im sure having 15+ thousand posts and all leaves alot of people with tons of time to try out new forks that they are critisizing:skep: just kiddin.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

[QUOTE='KevinM[Freerider] But then again the shiver is more progressive

But i also see marzocchi making their 888 "world cup air"....hmmm wonder where that came from? [/QUOTE]

Well, considering that the 2001 Shiver was called the "Shiver World Cup", RS must have stole the "world cup" name right? 

Also, the shiver is not more progressive, it's simply as progressive as you make it. You could adjust it to bottom out if you wanted.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

well I guess marzochi's bored me and rockshox came along and picked me up and their carrying a whole train of people.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

it seems to me that in 06 the boxxer line owned the dh race market, but for 07 marzocchi is now making the 888wc to compete with the boxxer wc, it should be a pretty close race. i also noticed that marzocchi is following rockshox in making an air dh race fork, they also are using the nickle plated stanctions that rockshox used to use in 04 or something on the world cups. so the bottem line is that most likely the dh race market will be split 50/50 between the rockshox people and the marzocchi people.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

i just got a pike and i love it over my zocci. so ha. thats all.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

I say dont bother putting a motorcross fork on your mountain bike its to big, bulky and most of all HEAVY.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Well, considering that the 2001 Shiver was called the "Shiver World Cup", RS must have stole the "world cup" name right?
> 
> Also, the shiver is not more progressive, it's simply as progressive as you make it. You could adjust it to bottom out if you wanted.


My 2002 Shiver actually has that sticker on it :thumbsup:

Anyway how do you adjust the bottom-out sensitivity? Or is it all in the oil weights etc...


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> I disagree^^^.
> These forks came off my RM250.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty sweet and a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DHbiker said:


> My 2002 Shiver actually has that sticker on it :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyway how do you adjust the bottom-out sensitivity? Or is it all in the oil weights etc...


You adjust the oil height. Pour in a cap-full of the correct weight oil to increase bottom out resistance. Don't pour any more than that in at a time, as it usually makes a big difference. If it's still not progressive enough, then repeat the process.


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

Ckeck this Marzocchi fork. Has someone of you tried? why not make a custom steere on DH bike and custom frame mounts to accomodate MX shock. Perhaps some pieces of MX bikes can be swappable with DH bikes. And related links:

MX brakes on DH bikes
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=349221

MX forks on 29ers
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=285853&highlight=motocross+fork

and 26&29ers
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=285891&highlight=motocross+fork

MX forks for sure give you more stiffness with 50mm stanchions instead of those 40mm flexy forks. In my opinion very stiff and pure DH bike is very similar to MX bike. They are very similar. DH bikes could use MX brakes when properly intsalled and adjusted. Have you tried?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> hell yeah....owned big time


Marzocchi men will always come out on top, Boxxer boys, not so much....


----------



## Kjcorley (Jul 3, 2005)

Davidcopperfield said:


> Ckeck this Marzocchi fork. Has someone of you tried? why not make a custom steere on DH bike and custom frame mounts to accomodate MX shock. Perhaps some pieces of MX bikes can be swappable with DH bikes. And related links:


- Left leg weight: 5040 g.
- Right leg weight: 4948 g.

5040g+4948g=9988g
9988g=~*22lbs*


----------



## MTBMTH (Sep 9, 2006)

*Retarded Suggestions*

22lb fork + 10 or 12 lbs of MX brakes :madman:

Good idea DavidC. A beast like that would weigh 60 pounds! 
Why not just add a freaking motor?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

why would you ever put those mx forks on your dirjumper, and your rm must have pretty old to have fork that arent inverted


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

Kjcorley said:


> - Left leg weight: 5040 g.
> - Right leg weight: 4948 g.
> 
> 5040g+4948g=9988g
> 9988g=~*22lbs*


Yes for Motocross, but for a bike you will use lighter coil. Resping it and it will be 3-4 kg lighter. I'm sure you can tune it quite well. This same pertains to MX brakes.


----------



## kasadude (Apr 7, 2006)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> Hey you guys can ride whatever you want im not telling you what to ride. I am mainly talking about 2006 boxxers. the older ones a kinda cruddy but 06..ride one before u judge it. all adjustments can dial the fork in. Im not saying marz is a bad fork. they make great forks. But I see rockshox finally rising up and in the future i belive people will start to swap over. I can tell you that i own a shiver and it was noticably taller than my friends boxxer (on the same bike). Sligthly harder to throw around, and the boxxer had more small bump sensitivity (2006 team). But then again the shiver is more progressive and is extremely smooth on 8+ foot drops and fells nice. They are good forks as all marzocchi's are but there is deffinatly the cons that rockshox makes up for in their forks and I think that eventually rockshox will makeup for their cons by taking some of marz tech. and incorperating it in their stuff also. But i also see marzocchi making their 888 "world cup air"....hmmm wonder where that came from? but I would like to say; if you havnt ridden a 2006 boxxer and critizise that shivers are better, Go try one. They have some stuff to work out but there progressing. im sure having 15+ thousand posts and all leaves alot of people with tons of time to try out new forks that they are critisizing:skep: just kiddin.


tried one.... an 07 team no less i blew it to pieces in two rides at deer valley and it felt like garbage everybit of the way, had it rebuilt by go-ride... still blew it apart still felt like garbage. my 888 before= beat the tar out of it for a whole season no problems. my new 07 888 same deal but not for as long as feels soooo much better imo.


----------



## MTBMTH (Sep 9, 2006)

*Still ridiculous*

3-4kg lighter = still more than double what many downhill forks weigh...
The idea still seems ridiculous.
who would really use this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

................................................


----------



## chris_f (Jul 2, 2007)

Starting threads like this should be a bannable offence. That goes for the "MX brakes on a MTB" thread aswell.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice drum brake.


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

So is there a guy actively racing or traing on DH bike with modified front and rear MX susepsnion?

How much travel does MX rear shocks have?

ps. what about the sensitivity to small impacts and obstacles? Are mx stuff more efficient or not and why? different damping?


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

Just see these links about MX forks on DH bikes:
http://www.thefind.com/query.php?query=Motocross+forks+on+DH+bike
dh out of mx http://www.dh-zone.com/en/Articles/48.html
Honda DH bike 
http://www.tkcproduction.com/honda/index.html
DH bluring the difference between bike motorcycles
http://www.descent-world.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&Itemid=81&task=view&id=140


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

And Motocross made out of DH parts
http://www.apriliaforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135255


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

congrats... you managed to single handedly resurrect a thread from 06' that should have gotten the OP banned on principle... to have a conversation with yourself. 


but I suppose the funniest part is that I count no less than 18 members including myself viewing this thread right now!


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*MTB on Motocross*

I've seen the Foes F-1 XTD fork on some motocross bikes before...
plus the rear shock is Foes....


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

here's another fork to look for... X-Fusion Delta 8


----------



## KennyO (Apr 21, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> here's another fork to look for... X-Fusion Delta 8


Are you sure that isn't some shiver that that Calibiker punk 'found in a ditch' and tagged with X-fusion stickers?

BWAAAHAAAHAAA! couldn't help it.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

*over Kill!!!!!*


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I needed a good laugh on this Friday.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

KennyO said:


> Are you sure that isn't some shiver that that Calibiker punk 'found in a ditch' and tagged with X-fusion stickers?
> 
> BWAAAHAAAHAAA! couldn't help it.


Woah now, that's a little pushy:nono:


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

gotta love necro-posting.

its like necrophilia, but slightly less disturbing.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

KennyO said:


> Are you sure that isn't some shiver that that Calibiker punk 'found in a ditch' and tagged with X-fusion stickers?
> 
> BWAAAHAAAHAAA! couldn't help it.


Runs a 35mm hub for the flex issues inverted forks face. It's also got 40mm stanchions... So yes it's beef yet it weighs like 7.6lbs with the hub and not 9lbs like the shiver.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

StinkyFTW said:


> Woah now, that's a little pushy:nono:


Funny as hell though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

And you can use motorcycles rear shocks on dh bikes from Avalanche
http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/xr50chubie.html


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Davidcopperfield said:


> And you can use motorcycles rear shocks on dh bikes from Avalanche
> http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/xr50chubie.html


except for the fact that the i2i is 10 inches :skep:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> here's another fork to look for... X-Fusion Delta 8
> 
> ]


Yeah, but that fork has nothing to do with motorcross due to the crap air-damping in it, and I expect the "cartridge" versions of the same (that will never see the market now) were not that much better. Apart from big tubes, it wasn't very much "motorcross", as you had with the shiver, which had the cartridge damper with the oil bath, proper moto seals, adjustment of oil level for bottom-out adjust, etc. I rode that fork and it's sad to ride something with 200mm that can't compare (travel quality/suspension performance) to your 170mm 66.

BTW, the shiver was only about 8.7 lbs with the integrated stem.


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

Davidcopperfield said:


> And you can use motorcycles rear shocks on dh bikes from Avalanche
> http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/xr50chubie.html


I think you mean can use Avalanche shocks on the rear of small mx bikes, unless I'm reading that wrong...

Back to the mx forks on DH bikes idea, interesting, but even heavy DH forks seem light compared to mx forks. Howvever, if you have a moto fork and a spare DH frame, slap it together and post the pics!


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

toowacky said:


> Back to the mx forks on DH bikes idea, interesting, but even heavy DH forks seem light compared to mx forks. Howvever, if you have a moto fork and a spare DH frame, slap it together and post the pics!


As merit in MX forks I see their stanchion diameter 45-50mm compared to about 40mm DH. MX forks are condemned within DH crown for their steel construction, and as we know steel is very durable, however it adds to much weight. 
Off the shelf mx fork needs to have the springs replaced with lighter ones (like the Avalanche fork -from my link- had its springs replaced by harder for a light MX bike).

The ideal light MX fork for a DH bike would be 300mm of travel, made of out aluminium, scandium or TI bits whatever it might bring the weight down to 5 kgs from 10kgs. We need more offset on it and slacker 63 HTA frame. We need lighter springs for a x rider weight plus a up to 20-26 kgs bike instead of 150kgs motorbike.
If I wanted this fork back on my Motocross the only thing I would need is to change the springs, I intentendly omit head tube compatibility

This same pertains to rear shocks made for 300mm DH frames.
Motocross suspension is designed for longer usage in higher temperatures- moto rally lasts several hours whereas DH race only several minutes and the suspension is not deisgn to endure heat. Who wouldn't like to have a more durable and longerlansting suspension.


> Howvever, if you have a moto fork and a spare DH frame, slap it together and post the pics!


I have a photos of one guy who races DH with MX fork or road motorcycle fork. I shall upload it


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

40 of rear travel and 30cms front on a DH bike!!!
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_1002.htm
and a guy on such a bike http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/328200/


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

when do the new shivers come out? I saw them on some guys demo there. They looked sick. He said they are waayyy lighter then the old ones and super plush.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Davidcopperfield said:


> And Motocross made out of DH parts
> http://www.apriliaforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135255


The 29er forum called, they want you back.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

crazyjohnny said:


> when do the new shivers come out? I saw them on some guys demo there. They looked sick. He said they are waayyy lighter then the old ones and super plush.


I wouldn't want a shiver that is "way lighter". The old one was 8.5lbs. 7-7.5lbs would be just right IMO. Any lighter and IMO you'd probably sacrifice durability due to lack of oil bath or the parts used. Even the old dorado was 8lbs with the stem (but that stem didn't amount to much weight). I'm not sure what is to be gained by going back to an inverted design.


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

This fork would work on SC V10.


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

250f forks on a bighit, weighed a metric ton


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

looks like kevin is having the last laugh on this one. Everybody has switched from marz to rockshox!


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

Holy dead thread Batman! I can't believe i just took the time to read through this thing.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jesus Christ with that Big Hit....... front brake is a OTB switch.


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

ruralrider528 said:


> 250f forks on a bighit, weighed a metric ton


Any riding report?


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

might have voided your warranty with that one.
David Copperfield have you ridden a bike with a 40, new 888, or even a super monster, and seriously thought I wish I had a bigger fork on this bike.


----------



## berzerker (Mar 7, 2007)

some of those make my monster look small. DAMN!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

is that thing really furry?


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay anyone actually ride/descend a long travel 10" DH bike with MX 10-12" fork? 
Are MX forks 1,5", what about the axle spacing? Is more difficult to set up mx fork, what kind of functions they have? Small bump compliance? Rebound? What sort of brakes do you use MX or DH? If the former how do you set them up for a bicycle weight?


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

Davidcopperfield said:


> Any riding report?


Nope, I know that bighits are strong but I didnt feel like stressing the headtube on the bike especially with 30 pounds of weight just on the front end alone. Also it was loose due to me not wanting to remove the lower needle bearing, which obviously is too big for the lower headset cup. It would have been interesting though.:thumbsup:


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Davidcopperfield said:


> This fork would work on SC V10.


It would work, but it would still be stupid.


----------



## berzerker (Mar 7, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> is that thing really furry?


really.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

My old Stratos S-8 fork weighed as much as a MX:


----------

